# Deu o livro ao João? Sim, dei.



## Nino83

Oi para todos. 

Sempre sobre o uso dos pronomes na língua portuguesa, queria perguntar para vocês se, respondendo a estas perguntas, vocês (quer no Brasil quer em Portugal) normalmente usam os pronomes ou não.  

_Deu o livro ao João? Sim, dei. Sim, dei para ele. Sim, o dei para ele. Sim, dei isso para ele. Sim, dei-lhe. Sim, dei-lho_. 
_Estudou o capítulo um? Sim, estudei. Sim, estudei isso. Sim, o estudei. Sim, estudei-o._


----------



## pfaa09

Nino83 said:


> Deu o livro ao João? Sim, dei.
> Ou: Sim, dei-lho. (menos usado)





Nino83 said:


> Estudou o capítulo um? Sim, estudei.
> Ou: Sim, estudei-o. (menos usado)


Estas seriam as formas mais usadas em Portugal.


----------



## RoinujNosde

Eu uso:
"Sim, dei"
"Sim, estudei"


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, pfaa09, RoinujNosde!
Sabia que no Brasil as formas sem pronome eram as mais usadas (fondamentalmente escuto muita música brasileira e as vezes vejo um pouco de televisão brasileira), mas foi uma sorpresa ler que também em Portugal as respostas sem pronome são as mais utilizadas.
Obrigado!


----------



## pfaa09

Neste tipo de respostas curtas, sim, há muitas similaridades.
Mas no meio de construções de frases, não. Em Portugal usamos mais os pronomes.


----------



## RoinujNosde

Nino83 said:


> Muito obrigado, pfaa09, RoinujNosde!
> Sabia que no Brasil as formas sem pronome eram as mais usadas (fundamentalmente escuto muita música brasileira e as vezes vejo um pouco de televisão brasileira), mas foi uma surpresa ler que também em Portugal as respostas sem pronome são as mais utilizadas.
> Obrigado!


----------



## Nino83

De novo, obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Uma de nossas moderadoras, uma irlandesa, se admirou aqui no Brasil, ao prestar atenção que sempre respondíamos a uma pergunta com o próprio verbo, e nunca com um sim.
Você deu o livro ao João? - Dei.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Uma de nossas moderadoras, uma irlandesa, se admirou aqui no Brasil, ao prestar atenção que sempre respondíamos a uma pergunta com o próprio verbo, e nunca com um sim.
> Você deu o livro ao João? - Dei.



Não seria uma característica do latim preservada no português? Na verdade, só usamos o _sim_ para enfatizar. Na maioria das vezes, vai apenas o verbo.
_- Vamos ao cinema amanhã? Vamos!
- Você comeu o bolo que estava aqui? Comi._

Lembram daquele clássico vídeo do youtube, onde a mãe questiona o filho (devia ter uns 4 anos) se ele tinha matado a formiguinha de seu gêmeo? 
_- Você matou a formiguinha de seu irmão? "Mati". _(errou na conjugação, normal para a idade, porém o raciocínio foi correto).


----------



## pfaa09

Guigo said:


> - Você matou a formiguinha de seu irmão? "Mati".



Aqui em Portugal é igual, limitei-me a escolher as opções dadas. Nem me tinha lembrado desse detalhe que a Vanda apontou.


----------



## Nino83

Ahah, em italiano é ao revés. 
_Hai dato il libro a Giovanni? Sì (gliel'ho dato). 
Hai studiato il capitolo uno? Sì (l'ho studiato). 

_


----------



## guihenning

Eu já li nalgum lugar que isso [responder uma pergunta com o verbo que a originou] é uma característica do português. Nas negativas também é bastante comum acontecer.


----------



## AlexSantos

guihenning said:


> Eu já li nalgum lugar que isso [responder uma pergunta com o verbo que a originou] é uma característica do português. Nas negativas também é bastante comum acontecer.



Em latim é assim também. Não há uma palavra única para "sim". Em respostas, faz-se a afirmação do mesmo modo que no português, repetindo o verbo.

_-Estne puella pulchra? _(A garota é bonita?)
_-Est. _(É.)

Na verdade, esse tipo de construção de usar um verbo no lugar de "sim" é comum em muitas línguas, como o chinês. Talvez as línguas indo-europeias sejam a exceção, e não a regra. E a língua portuguesa, a exceção da exceção.


----------



## machadinho

Um parêntese: e o "si" do francês e o "doch" do alemão? Nada semelhante em português?


----------



## guihenning

No que toca ao alemão, creio eu que não porque se alguém nos faz uma pergunta na negativa, não há uma maneira geral/padrão de afirmar com uma só palavra que não 'sim'. Ou há?

— Es ist Spanisches Essen, kennst du das nicht?
— Doch! / Doch, natürlich

— Isso é comida espanhola, você não conhece?
— ???????????

Eu só consigo pensar no próprio verbo quer solto, quer com "sim":

— Isso é comida espanhola, você não conhece?
— Conheço / conheço sim / conheço, claro


----------



## AlexSantos

guihenning said:


> No que toca ao alemão, creio eu que não porque se alguém nos faz uma pergunta na negativa, não há uma maneira geral/padrão de afirmar com uma só palavra que não 'sim'. Ou há?
> 
> — Es ist Spanisches Essen, kennst du das nicht?
> — Doch! / Doch, natürlich
> 
> — Isso é comida espanhola, você não conhece?
> — ???????????
> 
> Eu só consigo pensar no próprio verbo quer solto, quer com "sim":
> 
> — Isso é comida espanhola, você não conhece?
> — Conheço / conheço sim / conheço, claro



Acho que é normal dizer algo do tipo "É lógico!" ou "É claro que conheço!".


----------



## guihenning

AlexSantos said:


> Acho que é normal dizer algo do tipo "É lógico!" ou "É claro que conheço!".


Sim, mas "doch" em alemão só é possível se na pergunta houver uma negativa. Em Português podemos responder quer com as sugestões que você dá, quer com o verbo solto _independente _de haver um advérbio negativo na pergunta/oração anterior ou não.

— _Du liebst mich *nicht!*
— *Doch!* Ich liebe dich! 

— Liebst du mich?
— Ja, ich liebe dich.  | Doch, ich liebe dich! 

— Es ist Spanisches Essen. Kennst du das *nicht?*
— *Doch*, natürlich kenne ich das! 

— Es ist Spanisches Essen. Kennst du das?
— Ja, das kenne ich, natürlich.  | Doch, natürlich 

_
Em português pode-se responder de qualquer uma das formas independente se a pergunta/oração contém ou não uma negativa e é aí que mora a diferença.

— _Tu não me amas!
— Amo sim!; Sim, eu te amo!

— Tu me amas?
— Amo sim!; Sim, eu te amo!_


----------



## gato radioso

AlexSantos said:


> Em latim é assim também. Não há uma palavra única para "sim". Em respostas, faz-se a afirmação do mesmo modo que no português, repetindo o verbo.
> 
> _-Estne puella pulchra? _(A garota é bonita?)
> _-Est. _(É.)
> 
> Na verdade, esse tipo de construção de usar um verbo no lugar de "sim" é comum em muitas línguas, como o chinês. Talvez as línguas indo-europeias sejam a exceção, e não a regra. E a língua portuguesa, a exceção da exceção.



Em espanhol, pelo contrário, costumamos a dizer "Sí" ou "No", e, normalmente, dar respostas tão curtas não é considerado rude. Com certeza que também compreendemos ou que os lusófonos fazem, mas não é o frequente por cá. No entanto, é possível que na Galiza as pessoas o façam, vista a grande proximidade idiomática que há entre a Galiza e Portugal.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

gato, você escreveu:

"... as pessoas o façam, vista a grande proximidade..."

Sugiro "... as pessoas o façam, _haja vista_ a grande..."

Talvez você tenha se esquecido do "haja" na hora que estava escrevendo. Acontece com todo mundo.

Outros poderão dar outra(s) sugestão(ões).


----------



## Carfer

Marcio_Osorio said:


> gato, você escreveu:
> 
> "... as pessoas o façam, vista a grande proximidade..."
> 
> Sugiro "... as pessoas o façam, _haja vista_ a grande..."
> 
> Talvez você tenha se esquecido do "haja" na hora que estava escrevendo. Acontece com todo mundo.
> 
> Outros poderão dar outra(s) sugestão(ões).



Não me parece que o _'haja_' seja necessário, Márcio, pelo menos em Portugal não é. Podemos usá-lo, realmente, mas não creio que cá seja a forma mais frequente de dizer. '_Visto_' parece-me bem, feita a concordância, claro (_'visto/a/os/as_'). Ou então _'dado'/a/os/as'_


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Valeu, Carfer. Realmente, não havia pensado nessas possibilidades.


----------



## guihenning

'haja vista' pertence mormente à linguagem escrita no Brasil, mas 'visto' é comuníssimo.


----------



## anaczz

É engraçado, minha neta de quase 4 anos, via de regra, responde as perguntas afirmativamente com "Sim" ou "hã hã", desde muito pequenina. Talvez tenha sido influência de filmes e desenhos dublados para o português dessa forma, não sei, mas ela já incorporou isso e, a princípio, eu estranhava muito; o "sim" no lugar do verbo é sempre uma surpresa.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Bom saber. Acho que preciso me inteirar mais das diferenças entre ambos os portugueses. Em outras palavras, preciso ler sobre ambas as literaturas, algo que, aliás, não fiz até hoje.


----------



## gato radioso

Marcio_Osorio said:


> gato, você escreveu:
> 
> "... as pessoas o façam, vista a grande proximidade..."
> 
> Sugiro "... as pessoas o façam, _haja vista_ a grande..."
> 
> Talvez você tenha se esquecido do "haja" na hora que estava escrevendo. Acontece com todo mundo.
> 
> Outros poderão dar outra(s) sugestão(ões).



A dizer verdade é que não reflecti muito, escrevi "vista" porque estava "poluido" pelo castelhano, onde usamos muito esta forma e outras como:
_Habida cuenta...
Visto/a que...
A la vista que...
A la vista de..._

ás vezes dou estes erros quando escrevo depressa, porque penso em castelhano e escrevo em portugués, e, como é sabido há muitas formas nas duas linguas que são parecidas mas *não* mesmo iguais....
Agradeço seus comentarios, e os do Carfer e do Guihenning porque fico sabendo que no Brasil usa-se uma forma diferente o que é uma coisa nova para mim, que só estou exposto ao português europeu.
É verdade que aquí aprende-se muito..... 
Obrigado a todos!!


----------



## Carfer

Em todo o caso, parece-me que em Portugal  há diferenças sensíveis entre a resposta afirmativa e a negativa. Na afirmativa, é mais frequente a resposta só com o verbo (_'-Deste-lho?- Dei_'), podendo, evidentemente, acrescentar-se o _'sim_', sobretudo se há intenção de enfatizar (_'-Deste-lho? - Sim, dei_') ou, com o mesmo propósito, repetindo o verbo(_'-Deste-lho? -Dei, dei_'), enquanto na negativa a resposta mais frequente é apenas um '_Não_' (_'-Deste-lho? -Não_'), ou com a mesma finalidade enfática _'-Deste-lho? - Não, não dei_' / '_Não dei, não_').

P.S. Complementando o meu post anterior, tenho a impressão de que, em Portugal, a versão mais comum de '_haja vista_' é _'haja em vista_'.


----------



## verdas gong

Dei, sim.


----------



## Nino83

Oi, olá, gente!

E se falássemos duma pessoa? Qual seria a resposta mais comum?

(Você) viu o João? 
(Sim,) vi. (Sim,) vi ele. (Sim,) vi-o.

E se a frase fosse mais longa? Nesse caso a presença do pronome seria quase necessária, não é?

Sim, vi ele na rua. Tava indo pro bar pra tomar um cafezinho.
Sim, vi-o na rua. Estava indo ao bar para tomar um cafezinho.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Nino,

"(Você) viu o João?"
"Vi".
"Vi não." (Pelo menos em Pernambuco, um dos estados do Nordeste do Brasil)
"Não vi."

Quanto à frase mais longa,

"Sim, vi ele na rua..." = forma popular.
"Sim, vi-o na rua..." = forma portuguesa que, aliás, admiro muito.
"Sim, eu o vi na rua..." = o que os meus concidadãos de certa educação dizem.
"Eu vi ele..." = forma empregada pela esmagadora maioria dos 210.746.573 de brasileiros.

Pelo menos aqui em Pernambuco não empregamos o artigo "o/a" antes dos nomes de pessoas, mas os alagoanos (naturais de Alagoas, outro estado do Nordeste do Brasil) e grande parte do Brasil fazem-no.

Pernambucano: "Você viu João (por aí)?"
Pernambucano: "Pra onde Severino foi?" ou "Severino foi pra onde?"
Alagoano: "A Maria saiu?"
Alagoano: "Você tá se engraçando com a Juliana? -- Seu safado, ela é minha mulher!"


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, Marcio.

E se falarmos duma coisa, em vez duma pessoa? Se usa o pronome? 

(Você) estudiou o capítulo um?
Não, estou estudando-o agora. Não, eu o estou estudando agora. Não, (eu) estou estudando agora.
Não, vou estudá-lo amanhã. Não, vou estudar amanhã.


Marcio_Osorio said:


> Alagoano: "Você tá se engraçando com a Juliana? -- Seu safado, ela é minha mulher!"


Risos...


----------



## Vanda

(Você) estudou o capítulo um? - _Estudei._
_Não, estou estudando agora./ Não, vou estudar  amanhã. _

É como normalmente dizemos, engolindo os pronomes e tudo o mais.


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado, Vanda. 
Portanto, se entendi bem, no Brasil quando se fala duma coisa o pronome desaparece, pelo contrário, se se trata duma pessoa o pronome (_ele/a/es/as_) tá ai, bem presente.


----------

